# Bigfoot Real or Fake? DNA Test Proves It's Real



## Super XP (Dec 24, 2012)

After 5 years of extensive testing...

*DNA report claims beast part human *
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/49980829/ns/technology_and_science-science/t/meet-your-uncle-bigfoot-dna-report-claims-beast-part-human/

*Bigfoot DNA Test Proves Creature is Totally Real …*
http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2012/12/bigfoot-dna-test-proves-creature-is-totally-real-dot-dot-dot-may/



> For her study, *Ketchum obtained three "whole nuclear genomes from purported Sasquatch samples.* The genome sequencing shows that Sasquatch mtDNA is identical to modern Homo sapiens, but Sasquatch nuDNA is a novel, unknown hominin related to Homo sapiens and other primate species." (Mitochondrial DNA, or mtDNA, is the DNA that resides in the cell's energy-producing structures, and is typically passed down from mothers, while nuclear DNA, nuDNA, resides in the cells' nuclei and is passed down from both parents to offspring.)
> 
> "Our data indicate that the *North American Sasquatch is a hybrid species, the result of males of an unknown hominin species crossing with female Homo sapiens*," the statement reads.


Her Website:
*Press Release 
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

‘BIGFOOT’ DNA SEQUENCED IN UPCOMING GENETICS STUDY

Five-Year Genome Study Yields Evidence of Homo sapiens/Unknown Hominin Hybrid Species in North America*
http://www.dnadiagnostics.com/press.html



> Contact: Robin Lynne, media@dnadiagnostics.com, 231.622.5362
> 
> DALLAS, Nov. 24--A team of scientists can verify that their 5-year long DNA study, currently under peer-review, confirms the existence of a novel hominin hybrid species, commonly called “Bigfoot” or “Sasquatch,” living in North America. Researchers’ extensive DNA sequencing suggests that the legendary Sasquatch is a human relative that arose approximately 15,000 years ago as a hybrid cross of modern Homo sapiens with an unknown primate species.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frick (Dec 24, 2012)

> So where's the evidence? Well, there is none. Not yet, anyway: Ketchum's research has not appeared in any peer-reviewed scientific journal, and there's no indication when that might happen. If the data are good and the science is sound, any reputable science journal would jump at the chance to be the first to publish this groundbreaking information. Until then, Ketchum has refused to let anyone else see her evidence.



Yeah I call fake.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 24, 2012)

Frick said:


> Yeah I call fake.


We are talking about a a team of experts in genetics, forensics, imaging and pathology that took them 5+ years to complete this report. If the evidence is there, I cannot see this being fake IMO.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 24, 2012)

so if all we have is some crap quality videos of it running across roads and into trees how have they got a dna sample?

i dont think for a second we know it all btw, i mean yetis and mermaids could well be real as there is so much of the planet we dont know about but i personally need more than a couple of crap vids shot on phones before i will believe.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 24, 2012)

> Ketchum's research has not appeared in any peer-reviewed scientific journal, and there's no indication when that might happen. If the data are good and the science is sound, any reputable science journal would jump at the chance to be the first to publish this groundbreaking information. Until then, Ketchum has refused to let anyone else see her evidence.



This.

I've just finished a rant over at a Mexican skull article.  When are people going to stop posting internet rumour* as fact.  Unless the information is peer reviewed and validated by consensus IT IS *NOT* SCIENCE.

TPU science and tech forum is a goddamned joke.  You get a a few proper pieces and then a whole bunch of pseudo science/mythology nonsense.

Reminds me of this:

http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=youre_not_a_nerd

* - and just because it's covered in the news it does not validate it.  The global press has long since lost all credibility. Christ, look at the coverage the completely erroneous Mayan Calendar nonsense got.

STOP POLLUTING THIS BEAUTIFUL FORUM WITH UTTER CATS PISS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 24, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> STOP POLLUTING THIS BEAUTIFUL FORUM WITH UTTER CATS PISS!!!!!!!!



Inappropriate but I agree. This should probably be in general nonsense, not on TPU. What does this have to do with technology and computers again?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 24, 2012)

This was news a few weeks ago. Seeing this I wondered if that meant it had now been peer reviewed. Nope.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 24, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> What does this have to do with technology and computers again?



It doesn't, it's in the science forum.... 

Still BS if they had evidence it would have been presented, I agree should be in GN


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 24, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It doesn't, it's in the science forum....





Kreij said:


> Welcome to the new Science and Technology forum on TPU.
> 
> If you wonder what can be discussed here, or need ideas, here are a few examples ...
> 
> ...



Pretty sure that this doesn't apply to technology or the advancement of technology. After all this forum is here for technical discussion.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 24, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Pretty sure that this doesn't apply to technology or the advancement of technology. After all this forum is here for technical discussion.





> Life Sciences
> Neuroscience, Behavioural, Biochemistry, *Biology,* Botany, Ecology, Environmental, Genetics, Genomics, Health, Immunology, Microbiology, Pharmacology, Zoology, etc.



Pretty sure this would fall under biology.

What is this "Everybody wants to be a mod today"

*Let the Mods Mod people!! *


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2012)

arent all primates like certain % human? so are they are all part human part beasts too? LOL


----------



## Frick (Dec 24, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> arent all primates like certain % human? so are they are all part human part beasts too? LOL



Pigs too.

This could be real, but until peer reviewed and all that I assume it's not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Pretty sure this would fall under biology.
> 
> What is this "Everybody wants to be a mod today"
> 
> *Let the Mods Mod people!! *



So....

What if bigfoot/Yeti was a result of a private experiment that was originally run buy the government off the books too make their soldiers, bigger, stronger and better.

but after testing it on volunteers from the army they discovered that it did make them bigger & stronger but a lot lot hairier too. and all this talk of 'bigfoot/yeti' being some mythical beast that time/evolution forgot is actually an escaped labrat(s) that are highly intelligent given their previous army training and able to evade the people who hunt them almost like rambo?

gene manipulation and generally toying with ones DNA generally requires quite a degree in scientific know-how.

but if you want to get nitpicky about it - evolution can also be classed as science (or 'a' science)

---

this is all speculation of course. and nobody knows the truth better then anyone else unless some of these scientists that worked on the project do actually exist and are still living and breathing. even then they still might not admit to anything given that the data is highly classified.


----------



## Frick (Dec 24, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So....
> 
> What if bigfoot/Yeti was a result of a private experiment that was originally run buy the government off the books too make their soldiers, bigger, stronger and better.
> 
> ...



I bet that's the plot of at least one Syfy movie.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 24, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So....
> 
> What if bigfoot/Yeti was a result of a private experiment that was originally run buy the government off the books too make their soldiers, bigger, stronger and better.
> 
> ...



Dude, I meant the moderators here on TPU not the scientists who mod genes...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Dude, I meant the moderators here on TPU not the scientists who mod genes...



with all due respect - Moderating forums is not a science. maybe with some but not here in TPU


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 24, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> with all due respect - Moderating forums is not a science. maybe with some but not here in TPU



What he is saying is that users shouldn't "play moderator" and let the mods do their job.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> What he is saying is that users shouldn't "play moderator" and let the mods do their job.



users cant moderate without moderator powers.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 24, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> with all due respect - Moderating forums is not a science. maybe with some but not here in TPU



Of course not, moderation is an art. We mods here on TPU are artisans of the highest caliber. Kind of like an internet Rembrandt or Michelangelo. 

Now back on topic please. We're supposed to be discussing the possibility of the existence of Bigfoot and/or the validity of said genetic experiments.


----------



## Frick (Dec 24, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Of course not, moderation is an art. We mods here on TPU are artisans of the highest caliber. Kind of like an internet Rembrandt or Michelangelo.
> 
> Now back on topic please. We're supposed to be discussing the possibility of the existence of Bigfoot and/or the validity of said genetic experiments.



I still think we should talk about SyFy plots.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 31, 2012)

Interesting opinions, though I do find it interesting, despite this hard evidence, you would still deny the facts, and not at the very least have an open mind.

I listened to a 2 hour interview with the lead scientist regarding this 5 year long study and testing. This report was also submitted for review to some science journal committee of some sort. No news media outlet currently wants to carry this news until if and when this report gets approved and substantiated. 

The issue I have is the fact many scientists despite the facts will reject this regardless, because it would de-bunks many previously though science. Most of these scientists suspected to deny this report are old and ready for retirement, they refuse change, especially something of this magnitude. 

You all have a right to your opinion, just be sure to read what is available and who was involved with this massive study. You may also want to research Native Americans and there journals and books of there past ancestors which apparently have seen these harry beings and also communicated with them.

By the way, This is science based and belongs where I posted it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 31, 2012)

"Evidence" and, other "legitimate" sighting's aside. Let Me just say this. The human race is like a Cancer, or an Extremely Aggressive disease , (for lack of a better description) in the way we effect, populate, and spread over this planet. There is LITERALLY NO WAY a (species) could go un-noticed on the SURFACE of this planet, in any place were We as a species can Easily travel to, or travel to with "non-life threatening" difficulty. I DO agree that the ocean is one of the Only places left un-explored on this earth. Now it's easy to say, "well then why do scientists keep finding new plant/bug life in the amazon , still to this day"?? Basically , a plant is NOT a walking breathing creature. Also a plant is NOT as interesting to the General public , or layman either. Another way to look @ it is this>>"Big Foot" , would LIKELY be an omnivore, right? Omnivore's are very active, (for the Most part), due to the varying climate changes, and to the Eb, and flow of the Food item's on which they survive.e.g. having to move to "more plentiful food source regions".  How would such a Highly sought after creature, go un-noticed by the Majority of us? On the other hand, if "Big Foot" was a Carnivore, well My point is made Even clearer. How many people can say that they have NEVER seen a picture of a bear, or a mountain lion? Or seen one or the other in real life? Anyone person on the earth can view almost anything He/She would like via, the internet, magazines, newspaper's etc.... Could ONE "Big Foot" go un-noticed? Yes. Could a Species of the go un-noticed >>>BY THE MAJORITY<<<<??? NO!! To me , I feel those researchers Could have better spent their time working on a Cure  to a disease, or to donating their time to charity. Let's be honest people, You can't even Bury a body anymore, without the whole world wondering" why is he burying that Body"??
But seriously, This seems like a joke , that has been told a thousand times too many, and I feel, in My Honest opinion, that it should be put to bed.

Note>> These are MY opinions, I am a Grown man in my Middle thirties, who un-doubtably has much to learn, Just NOT regarding this matter.
Happy Holiday's, New Year, and Good Night Folk's.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 31, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So....
> 
> that are highly intelligent given their previous army training



Haha

I believe in Yetii.

I now live near the Cascade Mtns in Oregon.  You can drive for thirty miles and not see a soul.  Prime 'Squatch territory.

PS...my license plate is ADK YETI


----------



## Frick (Dec 31, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I listened to a 2 hour interview with the lead scientist regarding this 5 year long study and testing. This report was also submitted for review to some science journal committee of some sort. No news media outlet currently wants to carry this news until if and when this report gets approved and substantiated.
> 
> The issue I have is the fact many scientists despite the facts will reject this regardless, because it would de-bunks many previously though science. Most of these scientists suspected to deny this report are old and ready for retirement, they refuse change, especially something of this magnitude.



Bigfoot has been faked and faked A LOT during the years. There has been a limitless number of "evidence" of their existance. So when something that seems legit comes up, sceptisism (is that a word?) is healthy and warranted. Peer review is essential to any scientific process, and until then there's little to discuss imo.


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, firstly, if these scientists had any self-respect, they wouldnt have published anything untill this study was peer-reviewed, or atleast, they should have published this news with a strong disclaimer: "BUT BEWARE, WE CAN STILL BE WRONG AND ITS UNDER PEER REVIEW NOW" (something like NASA did about a month ago with some supposedly discovery on mars). 
However, what they did instead is try to blow up the story as big as they could as soon as they could, without even providing real evidence. This is imho the biggest fault you can make as a scientist(after ofcourse, simply making up your whole study), and the pseudoscience is full of these kinds of claims, often with really depressing end results(think of the numberous claims of succes in the field of cold fusion).

Furthermore let me add that their story is also quite unlikely; Interspecies breeding, as they claim is the source of the found DNA, is simply almost never succesfull, unless the species are really closely related. Their story however notes that the DNA is partially not even close to human DNA, which makes it awefully improbable a human female could succesfully reproduce with a non human male of some not even closely related species.

In the end, unless they come with some real evidence soon, seems to be just another sad attempt at attention of some desparate scientist.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2012)

Does?  I don't know.  Did?  Probably.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 31, 2012)

I kinda agree with the fact that if something like this actually exists, we would have found it by now.  It's almost like saying there is another species of bear that lives in the woods that we just haven't seen yet.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says, Bigfoot is fake.  There is no way those cards can improve gameplay as much as they claim over a standard NIC.

Yes, I'm fully aware this topic is not about Bigfoot NICs and is about the actual Bigfoot, I did read the OP.  I'm making a joke.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 31, 2012)

^here there that. The state of the internet and the average intelligence of a poster (who is ready to jump to conclusions and start some flame) is where we are right now with the internet. I laughed until I read newtekies caveat... because it was apparent how necessary it has become. 

Moreover, "peer review" is no longer acceptable. We need a qualified "open" review, since the peer of a monkey is a monkey. And the peer of a quack scientist is another quack scientist.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

this thread is boarder-line absurd lol


----------



## Super XP (Jan 7, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> I kinda agree with the fact that if something like this actually exists, we would have found it by now.  It's almost like saying there is another species of bear that lives in the woods that we just haven't seen yet.


Not necessarily, they have mastered the technique to hide and keep away from humans.
Anyhow, there's a dump load of species which we have not discovered yet. For instance, the ocean.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 7, 2013)

bigfoot is just some hairy hippie man ready to revenge himself all over your tool sheds


----------

